# Those Poor Fondo's....



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

That could not have been a lot of fun today...


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

Just spoke to a buddy of mine that rode it today, he said it was cold, miserable and tough... But he loved it!


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

It was not really cold (except for waiting at the start) but it was miserable and wet whole day. Not sure how many people ended up at the ambulance, but I have seen one guy laying on ground uncontentious another had sort of Parkinson started at the restroom (there was one big public restroom at one of the stops) and he was taken by medical team. 

I, myself was lucky enough to get a flat right after the finish, besides that and the weather of cause, it was fun.

I know it's an off topic but, I don't think it was even close to 7000 participants. If you check the bib's numbers they do not go higher than 3700. Also apparently only 2229 people finished it.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was out and about this morning and thought, "those poor bastards."

I did the Ramapo Rally a couple of years ago under similar conditions [much heavier rain, but August so warmer] and it is not fun, especially knowing that drivers can't see you as well and you can't see potholes that are hiding in puddles.

GFNY must've been worse in that you have all these uber-Freds gunning for their time/placing, so that makes it even more stressful. On the other hand, just looked up a friend's brother, and he placed top decile in every way, at the age of 42, so there's that.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I suspect that a lot of people go forward with the event despite the weather because they've already paid for it. They may feel that they would experience an economic loss if they don't go through with it, even though they would not otherwise ride under those conditions. But once you've paid your registration fee, it's a "sunk cost". It shouldn't factor into you decision to ride or not. It just gives you that option.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

M5Manny said:


> Just spoke to a buddy of mine that rode it today, he said it was cold, miserable and tough... But he loved it!


This!!

The weather was way worse than the forecast. Forecast was for a couple of showers. Me and a friend almost left the rain jackets in the car but figured we would be cold waiting on the bridge. Glad we did not. 

The only time it was cold after the start was on the big descents. Bear Mountain was much more fun going up than down.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, the weather sucked. I rode it and finished it. Very cold and wet, rain didnt stop. 
Was it worth it to me, yes. It was challenge for me to begin with and this just upped the ante. I enjoyed it. at the end but during it, not so much!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad I was in West Virgina instead.....


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I saw the pictures on the website. It looked Fred-tastic!


----------



## longpets (Feb 23, 2009)

Well run event (probably because there were so many dropouts). Good course. Lousy weather. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Wasnt so bad...rain came pouring at times...but overall the challenge was worth it. enjoyed talking to dudes from Canada and Venezuela. Just signed up for next year, its cheaper just like last year if you sign up a couple of days after fondo.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like they had much worse rain than I had Sunday in PA. Looked pretty soggy and miserable, and some of those descents must have been interesting.

And I just saw the "early bird" pre registration cost for next year. $200? Holy sh*t that's a lot...


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Looks like they had much worse rain than I had Sunday in PA. Looked pretty soggy and miserable, and some of those descents must have been interesting.
> 
> And I just saw the "early bird" pre registration cost for next year. $200? Holy sh*t that's a lot...


It's not a lot. Consider this, you get jersey, bottle, bottle of wine, some other souvenirs. 
At course you have 6 rest stops with unlimited power gels and bars, water, electrolytes water. At the festival, you get the medal and food. Whole course is timed as well. I don't see it as such a bad value.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

unnamedny said:


> It's not a lot. Consider this, you get jersey, bottle, bottle of wine, some other souvenirs.
> At course you have 6 rest stops with unlimited power gels and bars, water, electrolytes water. At the festival, you get the medal and food. Whole course is timed as well. I don't see it as such a bad value.



I really could care less about the jersey. The food was low quality. Why do we always get medals?

I did like the announcement at the end. I would honestly prefer timed climbs so you can still do your best and ride with others that are at different levels.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

unnamedny said:


> It's not a lot. Consider this, you get jersey, bottle, bottle of wine, some other souvenirs.
> At course you have 6 rest stops with unlimited power gels and bars, water, electrolytes water. At the festival, you get the medal and food. Whole course is timed as well. I don't see it as such a bad value.


I don't want another jersey (and making you wear it during the event is stupid.) I have too many bottles already. I don't want cheap wine. I don't eat the food at the rest stops on these anyway (always take care of your own nutrition, never rely on the event rest stops.) The food is typically poor quality. Medals are only supposed to be for podium finishers.

Mainly the same reason I won't do GFNJ again this year....the only thing of value were the timing chips and closed intersections, and those are still few and far between.

YMMV.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Mainly the same reason I won't do GFNJ again this year....
> 
> YMMV.


Basically the same reason I won't do GFNJ to begin with. I can't justify shelling out $100+ to ride the same roads I ride for free whenever I want. Especially when you consider that there's probably a 1 in 4 chance that the weather will be crappy and you won't want to do the event anyway. Add to that the fact that they keep the route the same year after year, so why would you want to pay to do it more than once? (HoH is an exception.)


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I don't want another jersey (and making you wear it during the event is stupid.) I have too many bottles already. I don't want cheap wine. I don't eat the food at the rest stops on these anyway (always take care of your own nutrition, never rely on the event rest stops.) The food is typically poor quality. Medals are only supposed to be for podium finishers.
> 
> Mainly the same reason I won't do GFNJ again this year....the only thing of value were the timing chips and closed intersections, and those are still few and far between.
> 
> YMMV.


It's not like the rest of the rides are 20-30 bucks. GFNJ is $150. And why are you trolling the post that has nothing to do with pricing.

It's the package you get. If you do not use cellphone camera, no one is taking it out for you and giving discount on the phone. I haven't done many events, but I did 5 boro last year and for $300 VIP ticket you get nothing at all, no time no jersey and rest stops suck balls. If you do not want to pay, 9W is a nice cycling path with not too many cars or intersections, you can do your own gran fondo NY with strava, if you'd like.:thumbsup:

bottom line is It is not cheap, but it's reasonably priced.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

unnamedny said:


> bottom line is It is not cheap, but it's reasonably priced.


It's what the market will bear, if that's what you mean by "reasonably priced". By that definition, a Rolls Royce is "reasonably priced".


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

unnamedny said:


> It's not like the rest of the rides are 20-30 bucks. GFNJ is $150. And why are you trolling the post that has nothing to do with pricing.
> 
> It's the package you get. If you do not use cellphone camera, no one is taking it out for you and giving discount on the phone. I haven't done many events, but I did 5 boro last year and for $300 VIP ticket you get nothing at all, no time no jersey and rest stops suck balls. If you do not want to pay, 9W is a nice cycling path with not too many cars or intersections, you can do your own gran fondo NY with strava, if you'd like.:thumbsup:
> 
> bottom line is It is not cheap, but it's reasonably priced.


$200 (which I'm sure goes higher if you don't early bird register) is ridiculous for a bike ride, IMO. GFNJ is getting out of hand as well. 

Don't get your panties in a bunch about pricing. I simply commented that I saw the ridiculous registration price tied into some of the photo postings, which depicted the trying conditions (which looked truly miserable in most cases.) Good for everyone who finished (or even attempted) but it looks like there were a lot of people who bit off more than they could chew, probably because they didn't want to lose the money invested. 

Oh well, such is the nature of life.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

AlanE said:


> It's what the market will bear, if that's what you mean by "reasonably priced". By that definition, a Rolls Royce is "reasonably priced".


It goes same way with bikes. When I tell some people you can get a bike for $2000 their eyes pop up. Their reasonably priced bicycle is a walmart sale bike. Cars and bikes are 2 different things. Rolls Royce is about status and luxury. There is no such thing as luxury bike, unless you cover it in diamonds and triple the price.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> $200 (which I'm sure goes higher if you don't early bird register) is ridiculous for a bike ride, IMO. GFNJ is getting out of hand as well.
> 
> Don't get your panties in a bunch about pricing. I simply commented that I saw the ridiculous registration price tied into some of the photo postings, which depicted the trying conditions (which looked truly miserable in most cases.) Good for everyone who finished (or even attempted) but it looks like there were a lot of people who bit off more than they could chew, probably because they didn't want to lose the money invested.
> 
> Oh well, such is the nature of life.


For some, being part of big event is just a thing, that's why people pay. Why do you need to pay to be in any hobby club if you can plainly do it on your own. 

There were plenty of people age of 40+ who have probably experienced this kind of messy riding conditions, but still rode. Also there were plenty of people from other countries. A bunch were from Canada and Brazil. If you traveled miles for this kind of ride, I don't think weather should be the issue.

So it's not just a nature of life.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Not for me but I get the crazy pricing. It is NYC and they get away with luxury pricing in all areas, it is the land of the rich. Hang out at Strictly Bicycles in Ft. Lee on a Saturday and watch how many $10k bikes they sell, work on, roll through, a huge amount. Just like riding 9W, for those of us who live on country roads it seems silly but if you live in NYC and have no where else to ride it is heaven. Uli the organizer is running this as a business, not as a fundraiser to do good, that is why you are paying to wear the jersey to advertise his event and not your club. For many people who have never pinned on a number and raced in a pack, this is as close as they will get. For those that race, it is bragging rights, that is why people doped to win it last year. I'll keep supporting the locals, the volunteers and the charities.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

unnamedny said:


> It goes same way with bikes. When I tell some people you can get a bike for $2000 their eyes pop up. Their reasonably priced bicycle is a walmart sale bike. Cars and bikes are 2 different things. Rolls Royce is about status and luxury. There is no such thing as luxury bike, unless you cover it in diamonds and triple the price.


What is Pinarello about??


----------



## joe99 (Nov 14, 2012)

I did it. I live in Brooklyn. I can come to 9w whenever. 
But I paid, my friends paid, and I wanted the challenge and to ride with 7000 people. But..

There were 2500 people at most. Where did anyone think 7000 would show up??

After 2 or 3 rest stops - I was not racing it - I was riding with very few people. Not a peloton in sight. 

Most all intersections remained closed, but cars were allowed on the roads. So you still had to deal with cars. 

The weather sucked. But we were there , so we dealt with it. Made it an adventure, but it was torture. 

The rest stops were horrible. No better than 5 Boro. I expected more. And they ran out of food by the 3rd stop. Nothing at the top of Bear Mountain. Not that I was eating any of it. - ok I had some bagels at one point. 

The finish was ok. They said my name- cool. But where is the "festival". Where is the fun?

As a race, great of you can do it in 6. I did it in 8:30, stops included. 

It's not for me. And seems like a waste of money. More timed sections would have been nice. 

I will do 9w on my own from now on. Don't need GFNY. What for? Really?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I watched you guys go by from my covered terrace. Man, it was miserable all damn day. River road is a one lane each way operation, so when you guys came out of the park and made the left to go towards NY..I was stuck halfway down the hill waiting for the guard to let cars pass. I like to bomb that hill there and am always hesitant of overcooking it...on dry pavement. This time the road was covered with a sheet of water, most everyone was riding their brakes. I saw a lot of cringed, concentrated and slightly miserable faces. Hats off to you for doin' it!

I'm done with organized rides. I did the five boro as a fred many years ago on my hybrid and woke up in CAT scan machine taped to a board. Apparently some guy cut me off and I slammed into a highway divider helmet first.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Was the park any better with tree cover and all at least? The course was a good mix of what NYC has to offer but that weather just wouldn't let up.


----------



## joe99 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rain hit me in the face nearly all day. Light patter, foggy mist, matrix-heavy rain. All kinds. 

I rode my brakes -carbon rims no less- I am Fred- on every downhill. I was scared to let the bike accelerate.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> Basically the same reason I won't do GFNJ to begin with. I can't justify shelling out $100+ to ride the same roads I ride for free whenever I want. Especially when you consider that there's probably a 1 in 4 chance that the weather will be crappy and you won't want to do the event anyway. Add to that the fact that they keep the route the same year after year, so why would you want to pay to do it more than once? (HoH is an exception.)


Well HoH is cheap enough that you make up for it in the beer after. But part of the reason I am thinking of doing GFNJ again is to simply beat my time from last year. Sure I could do it on my own but ...

Plus NJ helped at some key intersections like 31. And the food was pretty good.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Q: Damn dude. Did you own own a pair of aluminum clinchers on the night before the race?


----------



## joe99 (Nov 14, 2012)

9W9W said:


> Q: Damn dude. Did you own own a pair of aluminum clinchers on the night before the race?



I have 3 or 4 other sets of wheels. The weatherman said 30% chance of rain. It was drizzling when I woke - 3:45 am dude. ( we had to bus it from Brooklyn with 6 guys in one Van) 

My aliminum rims were raw- Did not have time to change out the wheels, tires, cassette, and brake pads in the early AM. 

Also I could not grab my other bike- it's a caad 10 with higher gearing- I would not have made it up the hills with a 39/23 

I refused to believe that it would actually rain all damn day. And I knew there would be at least HALF the bikes on carbon rims. If I was going to suffer, at least they ALL were going to suffer. 

It was scary. Really. I was on the brakes most of the time- it was like the rims were greased with hot oil. 

And with the cold, my fingers were numb and dead by the end- I was squeezing all day. 

I am switching out of these wheels. I don't think I will go back to carbon clinchers unless they have disk brakes. It's really way to dangerous in any thing but dry weather, and even then, the braking sucks. 

I don't buy the most expensive stuff, maybe Zipps and Swissstop pads are better than the Chinese rims and Jagwire pads I used- but this ride convinced me that carbon rims are way to dangerous for a big guy like me to depend on.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I know what you mean about the early wakeup. In the colder months, I'll sometimes take the bus from BKNY to go skiing. No matter how early you wake up those morning hours are chaotic. Time seems to pass twice as fast and there's no time for anything.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

I had a great time at GFNJ last year, and will be back again this year. For me it's an excuse to get out and ride with a large number of people on routes I don't usually see. The cost for me doesn't even factor into it. The organization and "extras" do factor in to whether or not I come back. 

If you are a serious club rider/racer, then these events probably aren't for you. That's ok - lots of us do like them.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Squidly said:


> I had a great time at GFNJ last year, and will be back again this year. For me it's an excuse to get out and ride with a large number of people on routes I don't usually see. The cost for me doesn't even factor into it. The organization and "extras" do factor in to whether or not I come back.
> 
> If you are a serious club rider/racer, then these events probably aren't for you. That's ok - lots of us do like them.


The number of people was a serious put-off, especially last year. It took 12 miles to get away from the people who were dragging ass and unable to get out of their own way.

I guess I just have no use for crowds..


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> The number of people was a serious put-off, especially last year. It took 12 miles to get away from the people who were dragging ass and unable to get out of their own way.
> 
> I guess I just have no use for crowds..


It's not a race, it's a tour with some timed hill climbs for fun. But yeah it's not everyone's favorite thing - I get that.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Squidly said:


> It's not a race, it's a tour with some timed hill climbs for fun. But yeah it's not everyone's favorite thing - I get that.


I get that it's not a race (and I had plenty of fun with the timed climbs) however there was NO fun in dealing with clogged roads and people flagrantly disobeying the yellow line rules and being downright a**holes to motorists on those opening miles of roads.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder if there will be a dope caught doping this year???


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> I get that it's not a race (and I had plenty of fun with the timed climbs) however there was NO fun in dealing with clogged roads and people flagrantly disobeying the yellow line rules and being downright a**holes to motorists on those opening miles of roads.


Can't you just wait for the ride to spread out, or are you required to be in the mass start?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Squidly said:


> It's not a race, it's a tour with some timed hill climbs for fun. But yeah it's not everyone's favorite thing - I get that.


Um..its a lot closer to a race than a tour. The whole thing is timed, prizes go out to the quickest times in different categories, there are prizes for those winners...pretty big ones...and they even have doping controls.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AlanE said:


> Can't you just wait for the ride to spread out, or are you required to be in the mass start?


Last year they corralled us in the mass start. I think this year they are staggering groups based upon self chosen average speed. 

We were in the 16-18 group and there were freds on mountain bikes with running shorts lined up with us, people who couldn't stand in road shoes or fell over while clipped in at slow speeds and were just generally poor handlers.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Last year they corralled us in the mass start. I think this year they are staggering groups based upon self chosen average speed.
> 
> We were in the 16-18 group and there were freds on mountain bikes with running shorts lined up with us, people who couldn't stand in road shoes or fell over while clipped in at slow speeds and were just generally poor handlers.


The way NY did the start was better but then again with that many riders in a tight space it had to be. Personally the ride would be better off not being on the GW Bridge.


----------



## joe99 (Nov 14, 2012)

They ought to start it in NYC and ride over the bridge within the first 10 miles.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

joe99 said:


> They ought to start it in NYC and ride over the bridge within the first 10 miles.


Police commissioner is supposedly against this. I think a start/finish in Central Park would be ideal. Ride out over the bridge but come back via the Bronx River Parkway or something. Maybe cross at the Bear Mountain Bridge?


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> I get that it's not a race (and I had plenty of fun with the timed climbs) however there was NO fun in dealing with clogged roads and people flagrantly disobeying the yellow line rules and being downright a**holes to motorists on those opening miles of roads.


So evidently Fondos aren't for you.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

joe99 said:


> They ought to start it in NYC and ride over the bridge within the first 10 miles.





NJBiker72 said:


> Police commissioner is supposedly against this. I think a start/finish in Central Park would be ideal. Ride out over the bridge but come back via the Bronx River Parkway or something. Maybe cross at the Bear Mountain Bridge?


I suppose it would cost the GFNY more money, thus pass the cost to the participants. See 5BBT. iirc, it costs about $1M to close down the streets for cyclists to ride.


----------



## joe99 (Nov 14, 2012)

In the 80's. The Citibank 5 Boro bike tour cost $2. And you got a bright orange plastic vest.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Squidly said:


> So evidently Fondos aren't for you.


Obviously not. I prefer to race and actually enjoy my cycling instead of battling n00bs and freds for road space. 

And I did just fine on GFNJ's climbing portion. However it was everything in between that sucked.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Obviously not. I prefer to race and actually enjoy my cycling instead of battling n00bs and freds for road space.
> 
> And I did just fine on GFNJ's climbing portion. However it was everything in between that sucked.


Definitely lots of good racing opportunities in NJ, although many of them are over-priced also IMO, especially the TT's. $30 just for someone to time you on a 6 mile ride? Of course, that's chicken scratch compared to the fees they charge at some triiathlons. 

What's your favorite NJ race so far? Have you checked out CRCofA? 

Have you tried the track out at T-town? That used to be my favorite when I raced (4 races for the price of 1).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Tour of Somerville is coming up soon.

I might go spectate on Monday


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AlanE said:


> Definitely lots of good racing opportunities in NJ, although many of them are over-priced also IMO, especially the TT's. $30 just for someone to time you on a 6 mile ride? Of course, that's chicken scratch compared to the fees they charge at some triiathlons.
> 
> What's your favorite NJ race so far? Have you checked out CRCofA?
> 
> Have you tried the track out at T-town? That used to be my favorite when I raced (4 races for the price of 1).


I'm hoping to have the time to do the thursday handicap races with CRCoA. I've got Augusta coming up (twice) and then Cielo.



tednugent said:


> Tour of Somerville is coming up soon.
> 
> I might go spectate on Monday


Our Femmes are racing Monday afternoon. I'm thinking I'll come in for that.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Obviously not. I prefer to race and actually enjoy my cycling instead of battling n00bs and freds for road space.
> 
> And I did just fine on GFNJ's climbing portion. However it was everything in between that sucked.


You are acing like you hooked up with fat chick at the bar, but when she started pulling your pants off you realized, you are really, really not into her. Then you also realized, that it cost the same number of drinks to drag her ass to your place as it would for any other hotter looking girl. Now you walk around telling all your friend how bad it was. Fondos are not for you, but don't act like you didn't know what you were getting yourself into. There are him and her 65+ category in GFNY that should be a clear sign of whats happening. And don't tell us you didn't realize that there will be noobs in 1000's of people who signed up. If you want to be upfront raise some money for the charity and you are going to start with big guys.

Have some manners, its like joining the 5 boro tour and *****ing about how slow it is.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

unnamedny said:


> You are acing like you hooked up with fat chick at the bar, but when she started pulling your pants off you realized, you are really, really not into her. Then you also realized, that it cost the same number of drinks to drag her ass to your place as it would for any other hotter looking girl. Now you walk around telling all your friend how bad it was. Fondos are not for you, but don't act like you didn't know what you were getting yourself into. There are him and her 65+ category in GFNY that should be a clear sign of whats happening. And don't tell us you didn't realize that there will be noobs in 1000's of people who signed up. If you want to be upfront raise some money for the charity and you are going to start with big guys.
> 
> Have some manners, its like joining the 5 boro tour and *****ing about how slow it is.


No, I didn't "know what I was getting into" when I signed up (for GFNJ, not NY: I refuse to pay that much to ride my bike unless it's a stage race.) I didn't realize that there would be idiots (yes, they are idiots) on cruisers lined up thinking they would be doing 18mph on that par cours. 

And have some manners? Why don't you discuss manners with the people who were riding in the OPPOSITE lane and then flipping off any vehicle that dared to beep at them.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

unnamedny said:


> You are acing like you hooked up with fat chick at the bar, but when she started pulling your pants off you realized, you are really, really not into her. Then you also realized, that it cost the same number of drinks to drag her ass to your place as it would for any other hotter looking girl. Now you walk around telling all your friend how bad it was. Fondos are not for you, but don't act like you didn't know what you were getting yourself into. There are him and her 65+ category in GFNY that should be a clear sign of whats happening. And don't tell us you didn't realize that there will be noobs in 1000's of people who signed up. If you want to be upfront raise some money for the charity and you are going to start with big guys.
> 
> Have some manners, its like joining the 5 boro tour and *****ing about how slow it is.


Haha...love the analogy.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> No, I didn't "know what I was getting into" when I signed up (for GFNJ, not NY: I refuse to pay that much to ride my bike unless it's a stage race.) I didn't realize that there would be idiots (yes, they are idiots) on cruisers lined up thinking they would be doing 18mph on that par cours.
> 
> And have some manners? Why don't you discuss manners with the people who were riding in the OPPOSITE lane and then flipping off any vehicle that dared to beep at them.


I think its more of a sell out name to sound it more cool and attractive as its a race like. Would you rather join Tour around staten island or "tour de staten island". Cycling is far from the most popular sports in the US so I think organizers of this kind of events aka GFNY or NJ are trying to attract as many cyclists of all categories as possible. In order to do that, they do it somewhat of a race. I agree that they need to split people up into categories of avg speeds, but who is going to do that? Maybe we should send out some suggestions to the organizers. If they split the corrals by 2-3min it's not going to hurt anyone in the back

Until they do that there are noobs, elderly people and just people who chill in front of you, but thats just to be expected.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

unnamedny said:


> I think its more of a sell out name to sound it more cool and attractive as its a race like. Would you rather join Tour around staten island or "tour de staten island". Cycling is far from the most popular sports in the US so I think organizers of this kind of events aka GFNY or NJ are trying to attract as many cyclists of all categories as possible. In order to do that, they do it somewhat of a race. I agree that they need to split people up into categories of avg speeds, but who is going to do that? Maybe we should send out some suggestions to the organizers. If they split the corrals by 2-3min it's not going to hurt anyone in the back
> 
> Until they do that there are noobs, elderly people and just people who chill in front of you, but thats just to be expected.


Supposedly that's what they are doing this year with GFNJ: they will have corrals for people of various speeds, separated by a few minutes.

The problem is that people are never honest with their average speed. They _think_ they are super fast but in reality they don't realize they are riding more around 12-13 mph. They also have poor handling skills that put everyone in jeopardy. 

Unfortunately, they are more frequent than not in these types of rides. Things are only worse with poor weather.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Supposedly that's what they are doing this year with GFNJ: they will have corrals for people of various speeds, separated by a few minutes.
> 
> The problem is that people are never honest with their average speed. They _think_ they are super fast but in reality they don't realize they are riding more around 12-13 mph. They also have poor handling skills that put everyone in jeopardy.
> 
> Unfortunately, they are more frequent than not in these types of rides. Things are only worse with poor weather.


We laid back a bit last year at GFNJ. Then a friend's flat put us further back. As the ride spread out we started going by group after group. Given it was just the climbs that were timed it was no big deal.


----------

